# Shop: für Notebook Akkus



## zotos (6 Juni 2007)

Ich suche einen preiswerten Shop für Notebook Akkus.

Es geht um einen neuen Akku für folgende Notebook Typen:
*Asus* L8000
*Asus* L8400 Serie
*Medion* MD9467
*Medion* MD9580A
Ich habe massig Angebote gefunden von 80€(ebay) bis 130€. Die 80€  sind ok aber mir wäre es schon lieber wenn mir jemand der Kollegen hier schreiben könnte das er mit dem Shop xy gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

PS: Gibt es keinen Shop der die Teile im Austausch anbietet?


----------



## Zefix (6 Juni 2007)

hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem, aber fragen kost normal nix:

www.accuzentrale.de


----------



## zotos (6 Juni 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem, aber fragen kost normal nix:
> 
> www.accuzentrale.de



Ich dank Dir für Deine Bemühung aber ich frage ja explizit nach Shops wo Kollegen aus dem Forum (oder Bekannte) gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Google habe ich schon bemüht da kommen einige Adressen bei raus. Bei zweien die mir zugesagt haben habe ich auch schon nachgefragt.


----------



## jabba (6 Juni 2007)

Also ich kam gut mit http://www.akkushop.de parat.

Hab allerding nur für die Akkuschrauber bestellt.
Hatte aber die Adressen noch an zwei Kunden weitergegeben , die waren auch zufrieden.


----------



## Kurt (7 Juni 2007)

habe bisher 2x problemlos bei http://www.spezi-akkus.de/ gekauft.
kurt


----------



## zotos (3 Juli 2007)

Hier:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,492085,00.html

kann man lesen warum man doch nicht am Qualitäts-Akku sparen sollte.


----------

